# 7YO OTTB Gelding



## LexiJumper (Aug 22, 2011)

I recently bought this gorgeous seal brown thoroughbred about 6 months ago, he'll be turning 7 March 20th. I think he had started atleast 30 times before he retired the day I bought him, retired completely sound. He's got one amazing mind for a young tb.

YES he does have a massive lump on his head. xD

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...96517_100003200223295_204201_1011661472_n.jpg

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...463382_100003200223295_204189_793883699_n.jpg

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...96698_100003200223295_204190_1107078442_n.jpg

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...129997_100003200223295_204191_302886436_n.jpg

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...796594_100003200223295_204194_548087712_n.jpg

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...463248_100003200223295_204196_476966597_n.jpg

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...796555_100003200223295_204198_985938932_n.jpg

I'd like to use him as a 2'9-3'3/3'6 jumper.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The first thing I notice about him is his extremely straight hind leg. Very posty and it will put stress on his hocks and stifles. The next thing I noticed is how very small his feet are.. which has me thinking he will be jumping in pads in front... as I will bet he has thin hoof walls. 

He has a nice shoulder, typical of Thoroughbreds. His neck ties in a tad low.. but it is mostly cosmetic. I wish he had a wider throatlatch but that is cosmetic as well. 

A 3'6" horse is a lot of horse. IOW's there is usually quite a difference between a 3' horse that jumps and stays sound and a 3'6" horse that jumps and stays sound. I think he may be a bit light in bone and straight behind for the second category. 

In the photo where he has his head down and he has the blue halter (02886436) on it looks like his left front has a bowed tendon. The bow is also evident it photo 48087712. This may stop him from jumping at all and seriously puts into question anything even close to being even a 3' horse. Only time will tell.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you know what his racing name was? He's built a lot like my TB. Curious to see if they are related.


----------



## LexiJumper (Aug 22, 2011)

Sunny Serenade is his race name Puck. Thanks for the feedback Elana, I suppose I'll have that checked out..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I would have it checked out. IMO the bowed tendon is very very obvious in both those photos. If I can see it in the photos, then it should be very obvious in person. This does not mean he will not trot out sound if the bow is old and cold. It means that tendon is compromised by scar tissue and the sheath has ruptured. That compromises the elasticity of the tendon.. and jumping stretches the tendon a lot when the horse lands. Once a tendon has ruptured it is prone to a repeat injury and it is no picnic to come back from a bowed tendon.. and a bow on top of a bow can lead to more bows and permanent lameness. Just letting you know what this can lead to. 

Did you have a vet to a pre purchase exam? Even a low level pre purchase exam would have caught a bow. 

He might do OK in lower level dressage.. but those posty hind legs and weak coupling will make it difficult for him to curl his back and get his hind legs under him for the higher levels.. tho the low hocks will help in that department. 

Out of curiosity, what sort of money exchanged hands for this horse straight off the track?


----------



## LexiJumper (Aug 22, 2011)

Had him completely checked out... He's perfectly sound. The angle of the camera and position of the horse were probably deceiving. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I see the bow in the first picture she mentioned the second one is farther away and not so obvious but I would definitely get it checked. My boy had a bowed tendon and while he is perfectly fine now (I ride endurance and gymkhana/barrel race) I make sure to keep an eye on him for any sort of ouchy on that leg.


----------



## LexiJumper (Aug 22, 2011)

As I stated above he was checked by a vet and is fine. Probably the position he was in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm not saying anything is wrong, simply stating to watch it and be careful as jumping could cause a problem. The vet probably saw he was fine now and/or didn't notice it.


----------



## LexiJumper (Aug 22, 2011)

I asked the vet to check him out specifically for that reason, and she did a very thorough examination of that leg and everything else. She's a very competent equine veterinarian and I have complete faith in her. I think the picture was deceiving, the leg was never bowed, and he's never had a leg injury.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Can you get us another photo of the leg, lexi? Just in case it is decieving.  we are all trying to help you and to be honest i think hes cute. I love thoroughbreds, my own boy is a few months younger then yours but hes the best horse ever. how heigh is he?


----------



## LexiJumper (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll see if I have any recent, if not ill take one on Tuesday. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I've put my tb in a thread now lol, youve made me curious to see if he has any bad points etc. hehe ^^


----------



## LexiJumper (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't know if these will work, but it's worth a try

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...52642_100003200223295_206648_1141411713_n.jpg
The darker horse. xD

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...86099_100003200223295_206647_1998896310_n.jpg
Odd... But you get a good look at his leg I think.

They're not very good but they might help.


----------

